# R33 GTR N/S Rear Light Cluster Loom



## tim53uk (Oct 13, 2009)

As above. Just the short section from the plug to bulb holders. 

Thanks

Tim


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

Im sure i have one if your still after it


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Terra Firma are selling one on their website


----------



## tim53uk (Oct 13, 2009)

Cheers Guys, Dave at GTRShop sorted me out


----------

